# Need recommendation for riding shorts



## ticklechicken (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm having trouble finding what I want. I've ordered two different pairs of shorts, and neither were great. There's no bike shop near me, so online only. Here's my request:

must stop above the knee
not padded
at least 2 zippered pockets (back pockets don't count)
under $40

These are my latest attempt. They looked fine in the photos, but they're super long in real life. I'm 6'2" wearing a size Large.


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

Endura Humvee. best shorts to use. it has liner included but can be taken off (I do). Maybe more $$$ but very well worth it. You may be able to find some deals with them too.

https://www.chainreactioncycles.com...S8d3A.0&utm_referrer=https://www.google.com/#


----------



## CycleKrieg (Dec 19, 2013)

Endura shorts for the win. Either Humvee or Singletrack. You can get either one, especially "last years" model for right around $40. You can often find them without the liner for cheaper. The one thing I like about Humvees is that they still have real belt loops.


----------



## ticklechicken (Mar 26, 2012)

I clicked your link, and the Endura Hummvee shorts clearly hang below the knee. Those won't work for me.


----------



## CycleKrieg (Dec 19, 2013)

ticklechicken said:


> I clicked your link, and the Endura Hummvee shorts clearly hang below the knee. Those won't work for me.


Then try the Endura Singletrack shorts. You give up belt loops, but they hit right at the top of the knee.


----------



## cavo (Apr 18, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, why would bike shorts go under the knee. My shorts were alway above and never felt like i need them to go any lower.


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

cavo said:


> Just out of curiosity, why would bike shorts go under the knee. My shorts were alway above and never felt like i need them to go any lower.


For wearing knee pads.


----------



## ben_1987 (Jul 24, 2016)

My shortest pair are a pair of zoic ether shorts. You could probably find a shell only on sale for that price. Mine sit right above my knee - 5’6” in a small or medium


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

ben_1987 said:


> My shortest pair are a pair of zoic ether shorts. You could probably find a shell only on sale for that price. Mine sit right above my knee - 5'6" in a small or medium
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, I got a pair of zoic for that reason, I don't like them long or too baggie.


----------



## ticklechicken (Mar 26, 2012)

cavo said:


> Just out of curiosity, why would bike shorts go under the knee. My shorts were alway above and never felt like i need them to go any lower.


I've wondered that too. I've always assumed it was just for looks.



kevinboyer said:


> For wearing knee pads.


I don't get that. In fact, my reason for getting normal length shorts is because of my knee pads. 20 years of racing dirt bikes has destroyed my knees and resulted in 4 surgeries. I now have to wear bulky custom knee braces that have built in pads. These capri things they call shorts don't work with what I wear.


----------



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

ticklechicken said:


> I've wondered that too. I've always assumed it was just for looks.
> 
> I don't get that. In fact, my reason for getting normal length shorts is because of my knee pads. 20 years of racing dirt bikes has destroyed my knees and resulted in 4 surgeries. I now have to wear bulky custom knee braces that have built in pads. These capri things they call shorts don't work with what I wear.


exactly, doubt my dh pads would fit in those. plus, why, in case of crash would i want to ruin my shorts.


----------



## Bradym77 (Nov 22, 2011)

Ranger cargo shorts use velcro instead of zippers but are very secure. You can get them in a 10in inseam.

https://www.foxracing.com/ranger-ca...e=30&cgid=#q=ranger+short&lang=en_US&start=10


----------



## toadmeister (Sep 24, 2017)

CycleKrieg said:


> Endura shorts for the win. Either Humvee or Singletrack. You can get either one, especially "last years" model for right around $40. You can often find them without the liner for cheaper. The one thing I like about Humvees is that they still have real belt loops.


I've searched but can't find any for $40. Anyone got a link?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CycleKrieg (Dec 19, 2013)

Looks like Cambria has them at $47.

https://www.cambriabike.com/collections/all?rb_product_type=MTB+Shorts&page=1&rb_vendor=Endura


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

These check all the boxes. https://www.wrangler.com/shop/mens-...ce-waistband-nw980?variationId=NW980SM#hero=1


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Go for the Zoic Ether. Multiple inseam lengths, can be purchased without the liner and a bunch of stuff has been on sale.


----------



## downcountry (Apr 27, 2019)

Buy the shorts that fill all your other desires, then have them altered to the length you need.


----------



## toadmeister (Sep 24, 2017)

bcriverjunky said:


> These check all the boxes. https://www.wrangler.com/shop/mens-...ce-waistband-nw980?variationId=NW980SM#hero=1


I too have some cheaper nylon/polyester cargo shorts I use. Their not optimal but gets the job done for mild rides.

I prefer something with 4-way stretch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## motard5 (Apr 9, 2007)

You're looking for something very specific, in particular length, already ordered something too long, yet still have not specified what inseam length you want? :skep: Bodies vary wildly, so stating "must stop above the knee" doesn't mean anything.

MTB shorts are like all shorts with specific inseam lengths, typically from 9 to 15". Many brand and retail sites can filter by inseam length. Jenson cannot, but just look in the details or google search the model. There aren't many quality MTB shorts in the shorter 9-11" range, the Zoic 9" comes to mind. Most 'shorter' options are either generic fitness bike, roadie or dual-purpose hiking & swimming type shorts. Most MTB shorts are 12-14" inseam, and Enduro and gravity shorts are typically 14-16" to insure protection and max coverage over knee pads. Wearing shorter shorts with kneepads is awkward when you pedal, as its a constant cycle of overlap which causes the shorts to bunch up even further. Yes, you'll also look like a fitness instructor out for a ride, and/or volleyball player.

I've had those Race Face shorts and really enjoyed them. They are a 12-13" inseam, have a wider/looser opening, very stretchy and breathable. In the pedaling position they were perfect length, and I'm the exact same height and size...so again, not sure exactly what you're looking for?









Given your specific and particular needs of shortness, no liner and price, I'd say try the Zoic Ethers, else why not some board shorts? Cheap, breathable and stretchy for FL heat, come in a range of short lengths, and have wider leg openings to accommodate your braces. I'd avoid brands like Enduro because they aren't really designed for FL type conditions. Enduro is a UK company where is basically never gets above 24C, so most of their gear is more on the burly/thicker/rainproof side of things...the Humvees are thick nylon and not stretchy.


----------



## JeT442 (Mar 4, 2019)

Check out Pearl Izumi Summit shorts, those are similar criteria to what I look for and they have worked for me (even being 5’ 4”). Previous model years may be around the price you’re looking for.


----------



## ehayes (Jun 25, 2019)

Another vote for Zoic Ether shorts. I have a few pair of them. You could probably score the shell only on sale for $40. They have great customer service too. I broke a zipper and they sent me new shorts.


----------

